

Co-founder - C-ray

What is the best way to find a skilled hacker co-founder for a non hacker living outside the US ?
======
hyling
This worked well for me:
[http://www.cofounderslab.com/](http://www.cofounderslab.com/) See if they
host a free event near you.

